# Boat in Gore!



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey ya'all I made a stupid move in gore rapid after the meat. anyways I swam  and my boat is pinned in pyrite, aka domer. It is river right, there is a rope on it that is anchored to shore. It is not blocking any lines or endangering anyone. If you are up there try to give it a pull. if ti flushed it will be in the eddy. call me if you will be up there or if you see it.
Doug 970 390 5843


----------



## krausedmb (Nov 3, 2004)

*Did it ever flush?*

Just out of curiousity, did you ever get the boat back?


----------



## krausedmb (Nov 3, 2004)

*Did it ever flush?*

Just out of curiousity, did you ever get the boat back?


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

yep, i got it back the day after this post. It took three people on a z-drag, the boat was crushed and cracked in four places. a heat gun and four hours of plastic welding she floated again! 


P.S. even if you make the crux, your not done, or I'm an idiot, either way...


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

yep, i got it back the day after this post. It took three people on a z-drag, the boat was crushed and cracked in four places. a heat gun and four hours of plastic welding she floated again! 


P.S. even if you make the crux, your not done, or I'm an idiot, either way...


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

yep, i got it back the day after this post. It took three people on a z-drag, the boat was crushed and cracked in four places. a heat gun and four hours of plastic welding she floated again! 


P.S. even if you make the crux, your not done, or I'm an idiot, either way...


----------

